
Where the Digital Nomads Congregate Around the World - Mz
http://www.cheapestdestinationsblog.com/2016/09/06/where-the-digital-nomads-congregate-around-the-world/
======
stephenr
"Lack of food choices" in Thailand. Right.

Lack of your favourite western food in every shop? Maybe. There is not a lack
of choice, and most things are available _somewhere_

